# ĐỒ CHƠI STEM LÀ GÌ?



## Robot Stem TPA (18/9/20)

Hiện nay nền giáo dục Stem đang ngày càng được áp dụng phổ biến trên thế giới và tại thị trường Việt Nam đang dần dần được ứng dụng tại các trường học. Bởi nếu chỉ giỏi lý thuyết không thì chưa đủ mà còn phải biết vận dụng vào trong cuộc sống. Chính vì vậy mà những bộ đồ chơi giáo dục Stem đang ngày càng được săn đón.


*Đồ chơi Stem là gì?*
*Đồ chơi Stem* là bộ đồ chơi giáo dục hình dạng Robot, máy móc được thực hiện trong chương trình giáo dục Stem.




*Đồ chơi Stem* không chỉ đơn giản là một mô hình đồ chơi chỉ để giải trí mà còn kết hợp học kiến thức liên môn Khoa học - Công nghệ - Kỹ thuật - Toán học. Không hề gây nhàm chán mà ngược lại còn giúp cho trẻ khả năng tư duy logic, sáng tạo và phản ứng nhanh nhạy.

Trẻ được tiến hành tiếp thu các kiến thức mới mẻ trong quá trình hoàn thiện các mô hình như kiến thức về cơ khí, khoa học, lập trình,....


*Những lợi ích mà đồ chơi Stem mang lại cho trẻ.*

Rèn luyện khả năng tư duy logic: trong quá trình tiến hành lắp ráp các mô hình đòi hỏi trẻ phải hoạt động bộ não, tư duy để có thể lắp ráp hoàn chỉnh và cho Robot có thể vận hành được.
Khơi gợi khả năng sáng tạo: Mỗi một mô hình lắp ráp sẽ có thể linh động sáng tạo. Ngoài các mô hình đã được hướng dẫn thì trẻ có thể sáng tạo những mô hình khác theo trí tưởng tượng phong phú của trẻ.
Rèn luyện khả năng làm việc nhóm: trong quá trình lắp ráp cùng các bạn, con có nhiều cơ hội hơn để giao tiếp, làm việc với các bạn một cách hài hòa để có thể vui chơi cùng nhau. Tăng khả năng nhạy bén cho trẻ.



*Những lưu ý khi lựa chọn đồ chơi Stem cho trẻ*

Cha mẹ luôn luôn nên đọc nhãn mác đồ chơi để đảm bảo đồ chơi phù hợp với tuổi của trẻ. Đây có thể coi là thông tin quan trọng nhất khi cha mẹ quyết định mua đồ chơi nào cho con. 
Đồng thời, hãy xem xét theo quan điểm riêng của mình: liệu tính khí, thói quen, hành vi,... của con có phù hợp với đồ chơi bạn định mua hay không? 
Lựa chọn các nhà cung cấp có thương hiệu trên thị trường để tránh những rủi ro cho con trong quá trình vui chơi.
Không nên quá áp đặt con, sẽ gây phản tác dụng, trẻ làm mang tính ép buộc và không đem lại lợi ích cho con.

*Một vài gợi ý về những mô hình đồ chơi giáo dục *

*Mô hình robot Stem Robot Kit 1.0A*
Phù hợp cho các bé từ 6-7 tuổi.

Robot giáo dục STEM TPA ROBOT KIT 1.0A là đồ chơi lắp ghép trí tuệ được thiết kế để xây dựng các giáo án và chương trình dạy STEM cho học sinh mầm non & tiểu học, đây là một trong những bộ thiết bị giáo dục đầu tiên để trẻ tiếp cận với giáo dục STEM. 





*Mô hình robot Stem **Robot Kit Exciting*
Dành cho các bé từ 4-7 tuổi. Giúp trẻ tiếp cận với các nguyên lý hoạt động của bánh răng, sự vận động của robot từ đó trẻ có thể sáng tạo và phát minh ra những mô hình mới mẻ hơn từ những đồ vật trong nhà.





*Mô hình robot Stem Robot Kit 3.1*

TPA ROBOTKIT 3.1 là robot giáo dục STEM đào tạo kỹ năng tư duy sáng tạo, chủ động giải quyết vấn đề thông qua hoạt động lắp ghép robot  dành cho đối tượng 8-9 tuổi. Đây là chương trình cơ bản để tìm hiểu và các khái niệm cần thiết về STEM. 



*Quý trường/quý khách hàng có nhu cầu về robot giáo dục, liên hệ Hotline: 0979 586 469 hoặc truy cập Robotstemtpa.vn 100% tư vấn miễn phí. *​
*—————————————————————–


MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ 

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN TỰ ĐỘNG HÓA TÂN PHÁT

NHÀ CUNG CẤP SỐ 1 THIẾT BỊ GIÁO DỤC STEM 

Địa chỉ trụ sở chính 189 Phan Trọng Tuệ –Thanh Liệt- Thanh Trì – Hà Nội

Hotline: 0979 586 469

Website: robotstemtpa.vn, Tpad.vn,  **tpa.com.vn*​


----------

